# Tele sales & marketing (wankers)



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

I hate you all trying to sell me this and fucking that!
If it was that good a product you not would have to spend all day trying to sell it you wankers.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Can I suggest you change your wording in that last post - thats the nice way of asking. If I heard you say that in public you'd get a different version. :-X


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Can I suggest you change your wording in that last post - thats the nice way of asking. If I heard you say that in public you'd get a different version. :-X


Yep, I agree, you should be more sensitive with such comments.

Agree with your sentiments about the annoying telesales people, but on the other hand, I always think that they can hardly enjoy what they're doing either. Imagine it was a relative or something, you may feel differently? :-/


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Your not serious are you just taking the piss,right?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

R1 never takes the piss...


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

> R1 never takes the piss...


he must be German!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> he must be German!


Don't mention the war


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Dont even go down this road.

Fortunately, our new house does not have a widely recognised post-code yet, so I always give our old address when asked. I am yet to have any tele-sales or marketing crap...


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

So that's it he's German!!!!!!!!!!(dont mention !966)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Is R1 really German?


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Mabe German and in tele sales


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I don't know about german but think he must be a Teletubbie ( as we call our Telesales folk ). 
I agree with pas tho - the number of f***ing 'surveys we got until we found that you could write to somewhere and opt out from the Survey lists was a real pain. Apparently the Mrs found a number in the phone book called them and it has been a lot better since


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

Why not register with the telephone preference service at http://www.tpsonline.org.uk/tpsr/html/default.asp

I did and I dont get ant more direct marketing calls anymore ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Never had Ants on the phone anyway


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I'm not German or in Telesales - I just took offence to Pas55 saying in the pre-edited post that he thought Cancer was too good for people in telesales. Anyone else find that funny at all? I'll happily talk to you.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

If it's sales I tend to end up asking for an address I can send my invoice to for taking up my time.
If it is phone survey people I quote Â£84 per hour for my opinion after they ask if they can take up 'just 3 minutes of your time'. They tend not to want it and don't ring back.
If it is an American Company I'll lead them on as long as I can, speak to at least 2 supervisors, then remind them they are just ex-colonists. I've never yet finished up without laughing at them.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

In general I agree, they are an absolute pain! Now and again, however, it is possible to have a giggle at their expense....

I was living in a first floor flat in Edinburgh. I had a company call me to say that they had "seen my property and considered it ideal for a greenhouse". The patter went along the lines of them providing me a greenhouse gratis, on the condition that I allowed them to show 10 or so prospective clients the installation.

To their surprise I agreed but asked them where then intended to site it. The guy at the other end said that normally it would be in my back garden, but I could have it positioned elsewhere if I liked.

I was greeted with silence when I explained that they might be able to put a really small one on my balcony but.....

A mumbled apology was the last I heard from them. ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

LOLOL *giggle*.... *rotflmao*..... ;D


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

My number is ex-directory, which keeps them at bay. However, a couple of weeks ago I had a chap call, trying to sell me replacement windows (of course!)

I asked how he'd got my number, and he said that the company he worked for is using a programme, developed by one of the organizations involved in the National Lottery, which generates a selection of phone numbers using the last three digits. Presumably it filters out company numbers, payphone numbers, etc. He kept blathering on about the Data Protection Act and how it only applies to storing names and addresses, not phone numbers.

Still, one phone call about double glazing in over 10 years of being ex-directory ain't bad. I just need some way to stop them knocking on the door!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

i usually find a polite 'no thankyou' does the job - in the end its just someone making a living and they have been given the numbers to ring...


----------

